# A Prairie Home Companion: The News from Lake Wobegon, March 21, 2009



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Any Lake Wobegon listeners out there?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 26, 2014)

Lake Wobegon where all the women are strong, all the men are good looking, and all the children are above average.

Never miss Garrison Keillor. Sometimes I even listen to the replay on Sunday mornings. Bertha's Kitty Boutique. Bob's Bank at the sign of the sock, where the motto is "Neither a borrower nor a lender be." The Chatterbox Café. Powdermilk Biscuits.

And he calls cream of mushroom soup, Lutheran binder Gotta have cream of mushroom soup in all those hot dishes, donchanno!

I have no trouble relating to his stories because I'm a Yooper...and those of us from the Far North Neighborhood are pretty much cut from the same cloth.

Edited to add: One of my favorite things he ever said was in the spring one year "Unhunch your shoulders, Minnesotans; it's spring!"


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2014)

I've caught this show occasionally on NPR, which I sometimes find by accident on our ABC.
I think it is delightfully clever and very entertaining.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

I listened to it a few times in years past - he's a great storyteller with a distinctive style.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lake Wobegon where all the women are strong, all the men are good looking, and all the children are above average.
> 
> Never miss Garrison Keillor. Sometimes I even listen to the replay on Sunday mornings. Bertha's Kitty Boutique. Bob's Bank at the sign of the sock, where the motto is "Neither a borrower nor a lender be." The Chatterbox Café. Powdermilk Biscuits.
> 
> ...


Thanks for "jump-starting" my memory GXP!  I always liked the TV specials on PBS as well as his books. 



Dame Warrigal said:


> I've caught this show occasionally on NPR, which I sometimes find by accident on our ABC.
> I think it is delightfully clever and very entertaining.


Yeah, I agree Warrigal!  By the way I found a copy of" Bravemouth" on Amazon, and have just finished reading it!  Thanks so much for your suggestion!!   I found it a great read! 




SifuPhil said:


> I listened to it a few times in years past - he's a great storyteller with a distinctive style.


Back in the mid-sixties, I would catch a program on the radio late at night out of WOR Chicago.  It was Jean Shepherd, an American raconteur.  Does the term "Glued to the radio" bring back memories?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Back in the mid-sixties, I would catch a program on the radio late at night out of WOR Chicago.  It was Jean Shepherd, an American raconteur.  Does the term "Glued to the radio" bring back memories?



Jean Shepherd was amazing - I haven't heard that name for over 40 years. 

I was a bit young to fully appreciate all the nuances of the content but I well remember listening to him with my family, along with of course the yearly viewing of _A Christmas Story_, which he had I believe co-written and narrated. 

I wasted much of my late teens / early adulthood listening to the likes of Howard Stern and (later) Rush Limbaugh, and finally discovered NPR.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 28, 2014)

Garrison Keillor is one of these great story tellers just born for radio.  I've read some of his books (loved WLT a Radio romance), but I definitely he's at his best when you listen to him.  Although I live in the UK, I've been to Minnesota a few times, and I appreciate the background to Lake Woebegon.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a huge fan of his bandleader/guitarist Pat Donohue.

One of the most amazing guitarists alive.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

MrJim said:


> I am a huge fan of his bandleader/guitarist Pat Donohue.
> 
> One of the most amazing guitarists alive.
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=apkBD7wIaWY[/video]


I enjoyed that!  Thought that a Johnny Cash tie he was wearing, but it was Larry!  Funny!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish I could find a full & complete version of him doing a song called "Give a Dog a Bone". He performed it on APHC 30th Anniversary Special, which is available on DVD, but you'd have to get the entire disc.

You can find 30 second samples of on various mp3 download sites, but not the entire song.

Very witty lyrics that humorously equate men to dogs & that keeping them satisfied & home is just a matter of giving them the right kind of lovin', or "...give,'em a scrap, toss 'em a crumb. Give a dog a bone I declare he'll stay right at home."


----------

